# Where's My Boxes



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Ordered the 622 on Saturday for an install this Sunday. It is now Wednesday and still no boxes!!!! I thought for sure the empty one would arrive yesterday or today, but no such luck. Hopefully tomorrow or Friday! If not, I guess I get to call the CSR and cancel the install until the 622 shows up! Of course, the 622 could arrive on Saturday and I could install it myself without having to pay out the 99$.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Well they have cut it pretty close sometimes in regards to getting the 622 in the users hands right before the install date.

What makes you think they'd knock $99 off your bill if you installed it yourself? To begin with the "book" reads all 622 installs are to be done by installers. Mind you plenty of people have gone ahead and got them activated themselves.. sometimes easier than others.. myself included, after cancelling their installs.

But I've yet to read in any case Dish knocking off $99 for doing that.. especially since self install is techinically against their policy on this receiver to begin with.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I also ordered on Saturday and I was surprised that they scheduled an install on the 10th. So I called today to ask where the box was and after about 20 minutes of looking around for a tracking number, I was able to get one. I checked on the UPS website and it shows a box weighing 17 pounds should be delivered tomorrow. I first thought it was the empty box for the return 921, but I think 17 pounds is to heavy for just a box. I could be wrong.

Cross my fingers


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

socceteer said:


> I also ordered on Saturday and I was surprised that they scheduled an install on the 10th. So I called today to ask where the box was and after about 20 minutes of looking around for a tracking number, I was able to get one. I checked on the UPS website and it shows a box weighing 17 pounds should be delivered tomorrow. I first thought it was the empty box for the return 921, but I think 17 pounds is to heavy for just a box. I could be wrong.
> 
> Cross my fingers


I also ordered on Saturday with an install set for Monday the 10'th. My 921 went belly up the 30'th of Mar. and I've been without sat TV since. I swung the 148 dish over to 129, installed the 622 myself and called Dish. The first CSR absolutely refused to authorize it. The second CSR said "there will be no warranty on the installation if I cancel the installation". Fine, I'll trouble shoot it myself. She cancelled the installation and I'm now watching TV on the 622. BTW, I told the first CSR to cancel the installation also but she wouldn't budge. That's got to be a near record for a 622, Ordered the 1'st, installed and operating the 5'th. It was shipped Monday the 3'rd.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Only joking about the 99$ charge. I know there is no way they are going to remove that charge from the bill for a self-install. Going to have to bite that one! Thanks for the idea of calling DISH to get the tracking numbers on the boxes. You would think with all this technology we have today, DISH would find a way to email us the tracking numbers after the order had been processed, just like all the other major companies.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I received 3 boxes when I ordered my single 622 !


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I also ordered my 622 on Saturday. The 622 arrived today. The shipping tag lists the weight as 17 pounds.

I still haven't seen the empty box for the return of my 921. Of course, my install date is a couple weeks away and I need a Dish 1000. So, I'll wait.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Contact Dish this morning to find out about the boxes. They indicated the empty box will arrive on the 10th and the installer will be bringing the 622 with them on the 9th. It is going to be a very quick install for them. Unplug the 945, plug in the 622, and activate the new system.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

elbyj said:


> Contact Dish this morning to find out about the boxes. They indicated the empty box will arrive on the 10th and the installer will be bringing the 622 with them on the 9th. It is going to be a very quick install for them. Unplug the 945, plug in the 622, and activate the new system.


Hmmm.. well good luck with that because if the forums are any indication of the real world, about 99 out of 100 of the 622's have been sent to the home first.

Hopefully he'll have one if you dont yet receive it in time.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

I ordered mine on Monday--no empty box and no 622 yet. The install date is next Tuesday, so they have two more chances (today and Monday) to get the 622 to me if they want to beat the installer...


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Exactly what I was thinking also. Every thread I have read indicates the 622 arrives via UPS or FEDEX ahead of the install. However, the CSR was really emphatic about the installer bringing the 622 with them. Maybe I should call the CSR again to see what the second one says!


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

elbyj said:


> Maybe I should call the CSR again to see what the second one says!


Don't waste your time. I haven't seen a person yet where it wasn't shipped directly to them.

Also, based on several other posters, I would NOT reschedule the install appt even if you haven't received it 2 days before, as several have arrived in the nick of time, only to have rescheduled the install appt for a month later...

Enjoy the receiver when you get it!


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

elbyj said:


> Exactly what I was thinking also. Every thread I have read indicates the 622 arrives via UPS or FEDEX ahead of the install. However, the CSR was really emphatic about the installer bringing the 622 with them. Maybe I should call the CSR again to see what the second one says!


I called to see if mine had been shipped and the CSR was very insistant that the installer would bring it. Guess what? It came UPS.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

GravelChan said:


> I called to see if mine had been shipped and the CSR was very insistant that the installer would bring it. Guess what? It came UPS.


I got the same answer from them. I told the CSR that I read it on this forum and that he was wrong, after 20 minutes, he agreed and apologized. I insisted on a tracking number. I got the number, I tracked it and I got it yesterday


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Called the CSR this morning and got a very, very helpful young lady concerning finding out the status of my 622 shipment. After being put on hold for about 10 minutes, she came back on line to tell me they had a problem with my order and was trying to work something out for me to still keep my install date of tomorrow morning. 10 minutes later she came back on to tell me the CSR that took my order last week ordered the empty box, but failed to order shipment of the 622. So they were trying to determine if the installer had any 622s in stock that they could bring. 10 minutes later I got passed on to another helpful lady that was so sorry because of their screwup and they were working hard to make things right for us. After being put on hold once again, a male picked up the phone from the Support Team who indicated they were trying to find a 622 in Houston, but didn't have their fingers crossed. Anyway they were going to order shipment of a 622 so they could install it on Thursday. I asked him what the feasibility was of doing an self-install since I already had a Dish 1000 installed. He said it was very good. I asked him to make sure he put that in my record so when I called on Wednesday to activate the 622 I wouldn't get a rash of crap from a CSR. He agreed. He indicated for me to plan on the install on Thursday since hope was running out on finding me a 622 for tomorrow. However, they would continue to search for one and if they did they would call me back this afternoon to tell me the install was still on for Sunday. Well, something good happened as while I was out of the house, my daughter took two phone calls -- one from the installer team and one from Dish to tell me they would be here tomorrow morning to install the 622. All lot of thank you's and kudos to the Dish team that handled this situation. Lets just hope that I am as happy with the 622!


----------



## cmaier (Nov 5, 2002)

I received my 622 on friday for an install apr.13th. Haven't received the empty box to ship back the 942/921. 

I tried 3 times on friday and 2 times on saturday and could not get a CSR to activate my receiver. (installation was easy since i have a second dish pointed at 129 and all the connections are identical as for the 942/921 it is replacing). It did require multiple checkswitches and reboots before it decided to download the new software, but so did my 942. So I guess thursday morning i'll sit around the house and wait for an installer to come out and make a phone call for me. I wonder how much Dish pays the installer to do that?


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Installer showed up at 8:25 Sunday morning. My first question to him was "Do you have the 622?" You should have seen the look I received! Nope, he didn't have it. He called back to his office to see if he forgot to bring the 622, but nope! While he called DISH to clarify the situation, I was also on the phone with DISH to find out what happened. All to find out, they didn't find a 622 in Houston on Saturday, but did order a 622 for me that will leave today (Monday). Rescheduled the install for the 19th, but reconfirmed with the CSR that I have authority to do a self-install. The installer even asked me why he was there just to swap out a receiver. Anyway, when I get home tonight the empty box should be on the porch and I will call a CSR to get the tracking number for the 622. Hopefully, by Wednesday or Thursday I will have this baby installed and operational.


----------



## crodgers79 (Jul 18, 2004)

I assuem that all the references to self-installs mean that these gentlement already have a dish pointed at 61.5.. I've got a Superdish install so I was told that I need a second dish added to the mast to support 61.5 otherwise I too would do the install myself.. am I or Dish wrong?


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

elbyj said:


> Ordered the 622 on Saturday for an install this Sunday. It is now Wednesday and still no boxes!!!! I thought for sure the empty one would arrive yesterday or today, but no such luck. Hopefully tomorrow or Friday! If not, I guess I get to call the CSR and cancel the install until the 622 shows up! Of course, the 622 could arrive on Saturday and I could install it myself without having to pay out the 99$.


I ordered ours last Wednesday, received it Friday.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Mine would have been here that fast also, except for the CSR not bothering to order one for me. In answer to the earlier question, I have a DISH 1000 installed with it pointing to 129 and the other two normal sats. Got the empty box today and got the UPS tracking number from a CSR after a 20 minute wait.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Interesting timing. I ordered my 622 install on April 1. The 622 arrived on April 6. Today I got the empty box.

So it takes 9 days to get an empty box, but a full one will arrive in 5.


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Ordered mine on the 1st and recived it by UPS on the 6th. Install scheduled for the 12th. Looks encouraging!


----------



## obermi (Mar 13, 2005)

I got my VIP622 11 days ago and still have not received any boxes!


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

I ordered on April 2 and both the 622 and the empty box showed up today. I had called earlier in the day to see about a tracking # since my install is for Thur morning. The lady said no tracking # yet, but there was a real shortage. She seemed surprised that I had an installation so soon ... she said it should have been scheduled for 3 weeks from the order date. Then she relented a bit, said to wait until Wed night to cancel the install if the 622 hadn't shown up yet. Then, about an hour after I spoke with her, UPS delivered the 622 and the empty box. Seems to me that whoever is in charge of their IT dept probably needs a career change.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I ordered my upgrade for my 942 on April 1. My install is scheduled for April 29. My empty return box arrived on April 6, but the box is crushed and can't be used. There was also no return label to send the box back. I called Dish, and they are sending a label. My installer called on April 7th and wanted to install my new 622 that day instead of waiting until the 29th (Nice to get a call wanting to do it early.) I told him I hadn't gotten the 622 yet. When I asked, he did say that it will be shipped directly to me.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Just verified with the UPS on-line tracking system that my receiver was at the Denver UPS airterminal last night. Delivery is 12 April. I am ready!!!


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

I wish I was ready. Box didn't arrive in time for today's scheduled installation. I'm also still worried that the order will be messed up because the tracking number I received is for a 2-pound package, which sounds like only the empty box.
I couldn't get a re-scheduled installation until April 21st, and I was definitely not happy. I spent a good part of the early evening on the phone listening to people state that it wasn't their fault (blame UPS was the biggest response, forgetting that the box has to be in UPS's hands before they can deliver it.)

I did finally reach someone who actually showed some sympathy, at least after I threatened to cancel my account, early termination fee or not.

The box is supposed to arrive today, but I won't be home, so it may be awhile before I actually have it in hand.


----------

